# Post Your Dogs Enrolled in the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Here



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please post photos of your GRF Goldens enrolled and participating in the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study here. 

*Please, ONLY PARTICIPANTS, whether a puppy or a puppy at heart, but only those enrolled and participating.* We want to showcase those dogs helping our breed by participating in this worthwhile lifetime study. 

Information about the study is here: https://www.caninelifetimehealth.org/


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll start, here is Yogi, who is 9 months old and completed his first study 3 months ago. 

We are very proud of him and his participation in this worthwhile study.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is enrolled!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley is part of the study. He wants more friends to join him!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mr. Winston is enrolled and has already done his first visit 6 months ago!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping Up for more dogs enrolled in the study! Post your mugs here!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'll start, here is Yogi, who is 9 months old and completed his first study 3 months ago.
> 
> We are very proud of him and his participation in this worthwhile study.


What a beautiful headpiece Yogi has. :--heart:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is enrolled, and wants as many others as possible to join him!


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

My boy Pedro is in!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan is enrolled and will be going in for her 2nd year visit on Sept 8th. Jordan and I have helped distribute over 300 brochures for this great cause !! I'll get some pics at her vet visit .


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jade, Gaylan's Stolen My Heart RN was enrolled last year and we are coming up on his second annual appointment.

I am soo glad to be apart of this study. I love everything Morris Animal Foundation stands for!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, that's 8. I promised them 50 off of GRF. So come on guys. let's get hopping, the year is half over !!! Thank YOU !!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We're in too! Just got our first reimbursement about a month ago. Kea looks forward to many more long and healthy years of sleeping in the bed and begging for treats


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer boy is a participant! We need to find a new vet willing to do it out here for our second visit since we moved.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just registered Lennon. He is a rescue will that be OK?

I had Dylan registered with the Genome Project years ago, had everything they wanted but never heard back. We got Dylan from a breeder and he was in the healthy group at the time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I registered Lucy online, but never heard back from them. Not sure why...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My Ellie girl is registered (her two siblings will also be participating I believe - the study would love to have siblings) and my parents' little girl Sailor will also be participating.

Ellie




Sailor


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

*Alaskan Goldens*



Alaska7133 said:


> I registered Lucy online, but never heard back from them. Not sure why...


Unfortunately, dogs from outside the contiguous United States cannot be enrolled because of the complications of shipping the samples in a timely manner. This is why you would not have received an invitation to apply to the study.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have any questions about the study, or need help finding a veterinarian, please contact the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Team at 855.4GR.DOGS (855.447.3647). The study's customer service team is available Monday-Friday, 8am to 8pm Eastern and always happy to help.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

Love, love, love these pictures!

If you'd like to share them with the Morris Animal Foundation (for use in Golden Retriever Lifetime Study promotion, facebook posts, etc.), please email the photo file (as an attachment) to [email protected].


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nancy, I am so glad you posted in this thread! You've been so helpful to me when I have questions about the study and I really appreciate it so much! We are trying very hard to get more participants from the forum here so the study can reach its goal of 3000 Goldens! There is a Sticky in the puppy section also about the study- I haven't checked to see if you've posted in it before. 

By the way, the lump and bump map in the study is outstanding and I'm using a copy on my older boy to monitor his lumps.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad that tool has been useful to you. 

In a recent all-staff meeting, we were asked to name one thing we were excited about and my answer was Golden Retriever Owners! This is such a delightful group to work with. You all bring sunshine to my day. I'm guessing that is part because your Goldens bring it to you in such large quantities there is plenty to spare!

Have a Golden Day!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nancy Kay Clark said:


> Yay! I'm glad that tool has been useful to you.
> 
> In a recent all-staff meeting, we were asked to name one thing we were excited about and my answer was Golden Retriever Owners! This is such a delightful group to work with. You all bring sunshine to my day. I'm guessing that is part because your Goldens bring it to you in such large quantities there is plenty to spare!
> 
> Have a Golden Day!


Nancy, while we have your ear, is there any way you can send the parental health questions (on sire and dam)to the owners in advance so they can get the breeders in advance, with maybe a follow up on the day of the exam? I know I was busy facebooking Yogi's breeder and was very lucky she was on that morning so we could complete it. I think that would really help some of us and the veterinarians. 

Here is the forum sticky we have for the study- feel free to post any corrections, additions or whatever to it! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/199130-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-details-information.html

I continue to think this forum will be a goldmine for finding suitable participants, if we can just keep bumping up these threads so people are aware.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nancy, do you know yet when the owner welcome kits will resume shipping?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

bumping up for more people to see...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How many dogs are presently enrolled?


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

*Three more!*

Percy and Stella are enrolled! (Brother and sister)








And Luna will be soon... (3/4 sibling)


----------



## Lily's Mama (Dec 31, 2010)

Lily is enrolled. She just turned 3 years. Lily was one of the first 50 "pilot" dogs enrolled. Her second annual exam is coming up in 11 days. We are glad to be apart of the study.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

*Parker is in!*

Due to the recent post on the study I got myself in gear and enrolled Parker. His first appointment is next week.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Twitch is up for is annual, we registered last year.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

*Sire and Dam Histories*



Dallas Gold said:


> Nancy, while we have your ear, is there any way you can send the parental health questions (on sire and dam)to the owners in advance so they can get the breeders in advance, with maybe a follow up on the day of the exam? I know I was busy facebooking Yogi's breeder and was very lucky she was on that morning so we could complete it. I think that would really help some of us and the veterinarians.
> 
> Here is the forum sticky we have for the study- feel free to post any corrections, additions or whatever to it! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/199130-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-details-information.html
> 
> I continue to think this forum will be a goldmine for finding suitable participants, if we can just keep bumping up these threads so people are aware.


Hi Dallas,

Sorry I missed this question earlier. The answer is, yes! We have created a checklist on which owners can gather sire and dam histories to take with them to their dog's veterinary visit. These are being included in the kit shipments now with the owner materials. We also created a glossary of veterinary terms with the checklist as an additional aid.

If you did not receive a copy of this checklist in your kit, you can contact our Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Customer Service Team at 855.4GR.DOGS (855.447.3647) to request a copy.

Have a Golden Day!
Nancy Kay Clark, BSB/M, CVT
Study Participants Coordinator
Canine Lifetime Health Project
Morris Animal Foundation


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry went for his first study visit this morning. My vet didn't even charge for the visit. I think it is because he is so thrilled to participate (can I say again how much I love my vet!). I am waiting for my camera to recharge so I can take a picture and post Harry as a participant.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's Gretzky, he had his first appointment today. A little stressful for the poor boy as they had to catheter for the urine collection. 








Quite jealous of the free visit! Mine charged $400 plus another $70 for microchip implant & registration :-/



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mercy's finally officially enrolled!*

Mercy is finally enrolled in the Canine Lifetime Study!


----------



## Lorie1958 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Floyd is enrolled*

I started the process of enrolling Floyd in the study quite a few months back. I filled out the lengthy questionnaire but did not schedule the exam. The Dr. that was suppose to be in charge of the this study left the practice, so I put off finishing the enrollment. Floyd turned 1 yr. old in May and I finally have received my supply box and scheduled his exam. I have lost 1 Golden to cancer and currently have another Golden that has had Mast Cell cancer and went through surgery and chemo. Hoping that this study will help find some answers.


----------



## Lorie1958 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Golden Lifetime Study Vet Visit Fee*

Floyd had his exam for the Lifetime Study yesterday. I have to say that this process is pretty involved and I am the first person at my Vet's office to participate in this study. There are so many samples they have to collect, but they send all the materials to do the collections and packaging to send it back for the study. Besides the fees for the exam, my Vet charged me $75 for the collection of the samples. I have to say I was disappointed that my Vet did charge for the collection. I know that it takes time on their part, but my Vet's office is one of the largest in our community and because it is for a study, I thought it would be a good public service to donate his time. I'm interested in how many of you have had your Vet donate their services for this collection?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lorie1958 said:


> Floyd had his exam for the Lifetime Study yesterday. I have to say that this process is pretty involved and I am the first person at my Vet's office to participate in this study. There are so many samples they have to collect, but they send all the materials to do the collections and packaging to send it back for the study. Besides the fees for the exam, my Vet charged me $75 for the collection of the samples. I have to say I was disappointed that my Vet did charge for the collection. I know that it takes time on their part, but my Vet's office is one of the largest in our community and because it is for a study, I thought it would be a good public service to donate his time. I'm interested in how many of you have had your Vet donate their services for this collection?


My vet did not charge separately for the collection. That's odd, I think. Usually collection is included in the office visit charge. But I guess I can see charging a bit more because there were multiple collections. 

Some vets are about the care of animals, and others are all about the money. I've had vets that over-prescribe, over-recommend, try to upsell, and charge very high prices. I've even had them charge me a "prescription fee" if I wanted to fill the prescription somewhere else because their prices were so high. Some vets will find any way possible to make extra money.

But this visit does take a little time, so it's not unreasonable to charge for an extended visit, I think. And the study reimburses $75 for the visit. Plus, a lot of these are tests that most of us would do on an annual basis anyway, and because the study does them and provides the results, we save on having to pay for those same tests separately. So there are both costs and savings, and I think it works itself out in the end.

And we're all doing a VERY GOOD THING, and even if it costs a few extra bucks, it's well worth it for all the dogs we (and everyone else) will have in the future.


----------



## Lorie1958 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Golden Lifetime Study*

I know that being a part of this study is a good thing. Just sad that my Vet couldn't have donated his time. I've lost a Golden to cancer and currently have another 8 yr old Golden that was diagnosed with mast cell cancer. She had surgery and went through chemo and is still hanging in there. When she was going through her chemo the oncology specialist I was working with took blood samples and sent them out at her expense for another Golden cancer study I wanted to participate in. I love this breed and would like to do whatever I can to help find out what may be causing all this cancer.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You will be reimbursed $75 by the study.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lime Light (Jun 29, 2013)

Sadie is only 20 weeks but she is registered and will be part of the study once she turns 6 months.


----------



## Satori (Apr 6, 2012)

*Blue is in!*










Blue is in! We had our first appointment today!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

De Novo is registered! But won't be eligible until he turns 6 mos old. He's currently 18 weeks.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

Rescued Goldens are more difficult to enroll in the study because it is often difficult to track down their pedigree, which is needed for the genetics piece of the study. If you have access to Dylan's three-generation pedigree, and he is less than 2 years of age, he is eligible to apply for the study.



Bob Dylan said:


> Just registered Lennon. He is a rescue will that be OK?
> 
> I had Dylan registered with the Genome Project years ago, had everything they wanted but never heard back. We got Dylan from a breeder and he was in the healthy group at the time.


----------



## Nancy Kay Clark (Sep 17, 2012)

The owner welcome kits have resumed shipping. If you'd like to check on the status of your owner welcome kit, please call 855.447.3647.



Jennifer1 said:


> Nancy, do you know yet when the owner welcome kits will resume shipping?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Alli is signed up. Here she is at 7 months. She turned one in July. Hanna is with her in the photo. Hanna is not signed up. She is closely related to Alli so I didn't think it was necessary. I have another pup from a completely different line that I was going to sign up for the study but I haven't yet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love seeing all these young Goldens signing up! I took my senior dog to the vet today for acupuncture and she said she just got her second Golden patient enrolled in the study (Yogi is her first). She pushes hard for owner clients of young Goldens with a pedigree to enroll and help the cause!


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought the costs of all lab test were the responsibility of the owner. The study doesnt pay for the lab tests only reimburses 75.
Do i have this right?
Trying to figure out what my costs would be.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

The only costs involved are what your vet charges to draw the blood and collect the samples. All collections are sent to GRLS and they run the tests and give the results to your vet. Then GRLS reimburses you $75. You have the option of donating that $75 back to the GRLS. You can check with your vet to find out what the charges are in advance. My vet charged me for an extended office visit. The first time that the collections are done can take awhile. They collect hair, toenails, a lot of blood, urine, and stool. I took the kit in to my vets office in advance so that she could familiarize herself with it. I also collected the stool and urine myself and brought it in with me. I think next time I will do the toenails and hair also. It takes some time to make sure that the samples are collected and labeled correctly. The instructions are very specific.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Col is enrolled and her initial vet appointment is coming soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

msc said:


> I thought the costs of all lab test were the responsibility of the owner. The study doesnt pay for the lab tests only reimburses 75.
> Do i have this right?
> Trying to figure out what my costs would be.


Lab tests are free. The vet should only charge you for the exam appointment time, just like if you were going in for an annual exam. If you look at your invoice for a regular exam you will usually see it broken down into exam fee, then a new line on the invoice for labs and another line for prescriptions. On my lifetime invoice we only had the exam fee for the vet's time and the exam room.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly finally had her appointment today! There was no charge for anything, because it was only an appointment with a vet tech to take samples.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bumping up to hear from more *Study Buddies*!! 

Post pictures of your furry Hero's here!

If you're not signed up, please visit Golden Retriever Lifetime Study to learn about the study and to register your puppy!


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Murphy had his first visit for the study a couple weeks ago! 














































Can you tell I take too many pictures of my dog?


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Murphy!! You handsome boy!! There's no such thing as too many Golden pictures!


----------



## grls.volunteer (May 3, 2013)

The study only includes Goldens in the contiguous USA


----------



## grls.volunteer (May 3, 2013)

May 14, 2014: 1338 Goldens enrolled. Please enroll any eligible Golden!!


----------



## grls.volunteer (May 3, 2013)

*Facebook Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporter Page*

Thanks for your participation in the study. I volunteer for Morris. Want to invite you to join out FB group page: Golden Retriever Lifetime Study Supporters. Good place to ask questions, get tips and to volunteer to help recruit more owners, breeders and vets. Thanks!!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

These two goofballs are enrolled! They had their appointments back in February and both are excited to promote the cause! 
Ben and Charlie:




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2014)

*Gus is part of the study!*

Meet Gus (and me for that matter!)

13 months old now and had his first GRLS visit last month. 

My Vet charged me:

$45 Exam
$15 Nail Trim
$30 Blood Draw
$40 Microchip

Since the Chip is a one time deal and something I would have gotten anyway I would say my exam cost me $90 - $75 reimbursement so I am out $15 each year. They did a great job on the nail trim as he doesn't like it when I do it so well worth it to me.

I lost my first Golden "Jack" at only 7 years due to a nerve sheath tumor. Happy to help support this good cause!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm glad to see this thread pop up again. 

Gibbs is enrolled.










And Ziva is enrolled.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Meet Gus (and me for that matter!)
> 
> 13 months old now and had his first GRLS visit last month.
> 
> ...


Thank you ibglowin and Gus! We're so glad you're a part of the Golden Study! It sounds like you have an excellent vet, too! Have you joined us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/GRLSSupporters/ ? It's a great place to share pics of Gus and get the latest Golden Study news. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lorie1958 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Pretty Boy Floyd*

This is my 2 yr. Pretty Boy Floyd. He is enrolled in the study. We lost a golden to cancer and our 9 yr. Golden Nellie is a 2 yr. survivor of Mast Cell Cancer. Hoping to help find a cure!


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

This is Brady, he will be going for his 3rd visit for the study this October. He is participating in the GRLS in memory of Ranger and Bailey, both who were lost to cancer at far too young of an age.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

This is Polar Bear,








Yesterday was his 1st visit. Like many kids here, he's joining the study in memory of our beloved Pooklook and all other loved ones lost to cancer out there.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

So this is super random. I've been seeing these maroon bandanas all over Facebook and I assumed they were being given out to new dogs enrolling in the study. Last night I saw another picture of some goldens wearing them and I thought I want one! Well today in the mail I got two of them! They're giving them out as a thank you and to celebrate the study being two. The timing was kinda creepy haha but Wahoo! They get to wear these to class tonight ?

(Don't mind the toys everywhere)


----------



## Angelmonkey1222 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Tippi!*

Tippi is enrolled in the study! She is my little service dog drop out but I would not have it any other way. We will be going in for our 2nd visit in a few months.


----------

